
FORTH/BASIC Microcomputer, 1985 - soopurman
http://ctopconsult.com/forthbasic-microcomputer-1985/
======
tluyben2
As someone who runs a small computer museum this is really interesting. I wish
more people would have stuff from there past : I'm sure many do but never post
about it. These things belong in the not for profit museums around the world.
Usually stuff like that is tossed out in the garbage by the kids or grandkids
and that's a real shame. I manage to catch a few of these before that
happened: lot of love went into those machines. Anyway if you ever want to do
something nice with 70s or 80s computers you want to throw out just ask a
local museum.

------
luxpir
Fantastic notes (in the PDF linked to). These, coupled with the Usborne 80s
computing books recently released[0], really take you back to a different
time.

\--

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11051095](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11051095)

------
stuartmalcolm
Great documentation!

